# BrambleBerry.com's Black Raspberry Vanilla



## squigglz (Aug 15, 2013)

I purchased Brambleberry.com's Black Raspberry Vanilla scent. I received it today--it smells amazing. The thing I want to know is:

Does it discolor? The one review on the site says it doesn't, and there's no warning on the page, but the 'vanilla' in the title just screams at me to add stabilizer.

Any experience with this scent? It's fantastic, but I don't want to skip the stabilizer to save money and then find out that my soaps are all brown. It's also sometimes REALLY hard for me to tell when things discolor to brown, since I'm colorblind, so any information anyone has would be wonderful.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Moody Glenn (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Squigglz! Good for you in being aware about vanilla and discoloration. I have the good-habit of checking a new fragrance if it mentions the vanilla content.

As for your question: I checked the Scent Review Board website (sign up at this link: http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/ ) and checked the Brambleberry reviews. The latest ones (in 2012) reports no discoloration and soaps well with no problems. One reviewer did report it turned her soap yellow. Something else may have done that. Vanilla usually changes soap to brown. Anyway, this fragrance is very popular. I ordered a bottle from Natures Garden (or was it WholesaleSuppliesPlus? - well, one of them) a couple months ago but have not used it yet - I definitely need to. Thanks for your posting as a reminder.


----------



## squigglz (Aug 15, 2013)

Moody Glenn said:


> Hi Squigglz! Good for you in being aware about vanilla and discoloration. I have the good-habit of checking a new fragrance if it mentions the vanilla content.
> 
> As for your question: I checked the Scent Review Board website (sign up at this link: http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/ ) and checked the Brambleberry reviews. The latest ones (in 2012) reports no discoloration and soaps well with no problems. One reviewer did report it turned her soap yellow. Something else may have done that. Vanilla usually changes soap to brown. Anyway, this fragrance is very popular. I ordered a bottle from Natures Garden (or was it WholesaleSuppliesPlus? - well, one of them) a couple months ago but have not used it yet - I definitely need to. Thanks for your posting as a reminder.



No problem, and thanks for the reply!


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 15, 2013)

No discoloration or acceleration in my recipe- soaps beautifully- plenty of swirl time and the scent sticks at 1oz ppo. Here is what mine looks like: 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/158537343/black-raspberries-and-vanilla-a-black?ref=shop_home_feat


----------



## squigglz (Aug 15, 2013)

Stinkydancer said:


> No discoloration or acceleration in my recipe- soaps beautifully- plenty of swirl time and the scent sticks at 1oz ppo. Here is what mine looks like:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/158537343/black-raspberries-and-vanilla-a-black?ref=shop_home_feat



Nice contrast! And thanks for the reassurance :grin:


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 15, 2013)

squigglz said:


> Nice contrast! And thanks for the reassurance :grin:



My pleasure. Have fun with it. It sells well too and thanks for the compliment.:razz:


----------



## newbie (Aug 15, 2013)

THis person said it discolored tan but perhaps they gelled or used some milk.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CMTEtswL&hl=en&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=6

It says Peak FO's at the top but it's open to Brambleberry's tab (you can see the tab at the bottom).


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 16, 2013)

I've soaped Peaks too and it has never gone tan on me. I always leave white in that soap when I make it as well. It has a small amount of Vanilla but not enough to turn the soap- at least in my experience with it.


----------



## ahutchins9 (Aug 16, 2013)

I use natures garden BRV with no discoloration

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## SoapPoopette (Aug 16, 2013)

I just soaped Brambleberry's BRV a couple of weeks ago and had no discoloration at all. Not even acceleration; plenty of time to play. Also I soap with coconut cream but still had no discoloring.

SoapPoopette;-)


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 16, 2013)

No discoloration or acceleration.  I've used it from several different suppliers and none of them have.  I use milks and gel all my soaps and still no discoloration.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 16, 2013)

I used this very recently. It is YUMMY smelling. I can't speak to how well it sticks, b/c I just soaped it a month ago. I added the fragrance to the gelled soap. I had seperated out some of the batch to scent with something else, and while I was doing that the soap gelled in the pot. I added the Black Raspberry Vanilla to the gelled soap in the pot and poured it. No problems. The soap is a bit yellow. While my soap is not usually WHITE WHITE, it is a bit yellower than mine usually is.


----------



## newbie (Aug 16, 2013)

I hope you guys will add your experiences to the spreadsheet! The more feedback from each supplier and each FO, the more useful the spreadsheet is and people seem to have different experiences even with the same FO.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 17, 2013)

newbie said:


> I hope you guys will add your experiences to the spreadsheet! The more feedback from each supplier and each FO, the more useful the spreadsheet is and people seem to have different experiences even with the same FO.



What spreadsheet?


----------



## newbie (Aug 17, 2013)

This one. I posted a link to it in my first comment on this post. If you look at the bottom, there are tabs for different suppliers, so you can go to different pages and enter in your experience with an FO. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CMTEtswL&hl=en&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=0

It is such a helpful thing! I wish they'd make it a sticky, but they said they have too many already. I keep it as a bookmark so I will never lose it, but lots of people don't know it exists.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 17, 2013)

newbie said:


> This one. I posted a link to it in my first comment on this post. If you look at the bottom, there are tabs for different suppliers, so you can go to different pages and enter in your experience with an FO.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CMTEtswL&hl=en&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=0
> 
> It is such a helpful thing! I wish they'd make it a sticky, but they said they have too many already. I keep it as a bookmark so I will never lose it, but lots of people don't know it exists.



I have it bookmarked too. Thanks so much!


----------

